# veneer id help



## gman2431 (Sep 22, 2014)

I was gifted a bunch of veneer from a guy that used to make the instrument panels at Mercedes. 

I've been able to id all of them beside this stuff, anybody got a clue?

Ps he told me they used to burn all these drops in his wood stove!


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 22, 2014)

Best check with @phinds Nice veneer.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks similar to carpathian elm burl that does not have the eye burl (thus Mercedes would reject it).

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 22, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Looks similar to carpathian elm burl that does not have the eye burl (thus Mercedes would reject it).



Ya know it is somewhat similar to the elm burl I just used on some knives. Thanks!


----------



## phinds (Sep 22, 2014)

might be rotary cut bubinga (kevazinga). Can you get more of a straight-on pic and maybe a closeup

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 23, 2014)

Here's some more.


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hope those are better and thanks for the help @phinds


----------



## phinds (Sep 23, 2014)

Yep, that's kevazinga. You'll see a lot of examples on my site.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------

